# Professionnels de santé chez l'ass mat



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues;
Puisque ce matin, les problèmes de santé des ass mat font débat, il y a un sujet où j'aimerais avoir votre avis.
Il existe des contrats de travail Ass Mat (c'est mentionné sur les miens par exemple, qui font 26 pages) qui abordent un sujet :
"Acceptez vous que des professionnels de santé viennent à votre domicile faire des soins à l'enfant (par exemple Kiné, Infirmier..) ?"
"Si oui sur quels créneaux horaires ?"
Est-ce que cela vous est déjà arrivé ?
Considérez-vous que la PMI interdit ça ou pas ?
Merci pour vos retours (avis ou expérience)


----------



## nanny mcfee (11 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,
jamais entendu bonne question


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je vais avoir avant la fin de l'année la visite de la puer pour le renouvellement.
Je vais lui poser la question tiens.....


----------



## zelande (11 Octobre 2022)

La logique voudrait que la PMI interdise cela puisque nous n'avons pas le droit de recevoir "d'étranger" chez nous.
On pourrait dire aussi que si un enfant a besoin de soins, il serait mieux chez lui.
Mais, si , perso, je pars du principe qu'un professionnel de santé peut venir chez moi pour un membre de ma famille ( et cela est arrivé suite des opérations de mes filles, de mon mari, pour un traitement régulier pour mon ainée....) , je ne vois pas pourquoi je le refuserai pour les petits.
Sous certaines conditions cependant:
que l'enfant soit en état de rester la journée chez moi
que le pro de santé vienne à des heures hors siestes et repas et qu'il soit ponctuel


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Oui j’ai déjà eu le cas. Par contre y’avait pas cette notification sur le contrat mais les parents l’ont précisé dans le livret d’accueil et m’ont demandé oralement si c’était possible au cas où. C’était un cas particulier, handicap de l’enfant. Ça n’est jamais arrivé, de toute façon le papa était au chômage pendant toute la durée de l’accueil. Par contre une psychométricienne est venue à mon domicile pendant plus d’1h à un moment où je n’avais pas d’autres accueillis. Et le papa venait au début pour la sieste pour l’utilisation de l’appareil VNI ( ventilation non invasive) et ensuite je gérais seule


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je n'ai jamais eu le cas mais les PE m'ont souvent posé la question et ma réponse était OUI sans hésitation et je n'aurais rien demandé à la PMI ! maintenant a-t-on le droit ? je n'en sais fichtrement rien du tout ...


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Oups il y a au mois 25 ans j'ai reçu le généraliste d'une petite accueillie chez moi, du temps où ils se déplaçaient encore à domicile ! alors dire NON au PE ma fois la question ne m'a JAMAIS effleurée !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.  Normalement non.

Où installeriez vous le kiné et l'enfant ?  Qui est sur votre surveillance unique ?
Et les autres accueillis ?
Quels gestes seraient pratiqués sur l'enfant ? 
Qui serait responsable en cas de chute ? (Du canape par'ex pendant une manipulation ? ). 
Que verraient les autres accueillis ? 
Isoleriez vous l'enfant avec le professionnel donc sans votre surveillance ? 

Hummmm


----------



## Ladrine 10 (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu deux fois
Le premier enfant asmathique avec protocole du coup a l'époque où on faisait encore du claping la kiné venait le matin pour lui faire
Et un autre brûlures a la main l'infirmière venait lui faire les soins
J'ai jamais refuser après a ton le droit 🤷


----------



## Dodo95 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonne question, vous devriez peut être poser la question à vôtre puéricultrice pour savoir comment vous positionnez


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

@ladrine10  du claping, bien stressant pour l'enfant en plus. 

Les autres vous en faisiez quoi ?


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Il y a fort longtemps, à l'époque où au moindre rhume, par peur de la bronchiolite on envoyait tous les bébés pour de la kiné respiratoire, les kiné étaient donc pris d’assaut, surtout en fin de journée (bien sur), j'avais dis que ça ne me dérangeait pas de recevoir la kiné à la maison car cela permettait alors de soigner l'enfant sans tarder, sans attendre qu'un crenaux en soirée ne se libère. Bébé allait bien, elle était simplement enrhumée. Les Parents et la Kiné était soulagés de pouvoir procéder ainsi. Evidement, hors de question par contre de moi même emmener l'enfant au cabinet.
La kiné s'est installée sur ma table de salle à manger pendant que j'occupais les copains dans le salon.
Oh mon Dieu: c'était horrible! Cette pauvre petite hurlait tout ce qu'elle pouvait, épouvantant les copains.
Bien sur dès la séance terminée elle a sauté dans mes bras et j'ai été sa star, sa sauveuse. Mais quand j'ai raconté l'expérience aux Parents ils ont convenu comme moi que c'était une erreur de notre part à nous tous les adultes car dans un moment comme celui ci l'enfant a besoin du reconfort de ses Parents et non de sa Nounou (aussi formidable soit elle!) et les autres accueillis n'avaient pas non plus à endurer ça.
Je n'ai plus jamais fait ça.

Avoir un professionnel de santé qui vient chez moi pour les soins du bébé, si c'est parce qu'il y a un suivi particulier (un PAI) et que je doive moi même savoir comment procéder ça pourrait se justifier mais si c'est pour faire quelque chose à la place des Parents, non je pense que c'est une erreur.

Mon Mari a déjà eut besoin qu'un infirmier vienne à la maison pour ses soins à lui. C'est diférent car alors il s'isolait dans une autre pièce. Il n'avait pas besoin de moi. Néanmoins j'avais averti les Parents et j'expliquais aux enfants: c'est un infirmier il vient pour soigner une blessure de mon Mari, refaire son pansement.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pour ça aurait été non .des professionnels de santé chez les parents.


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Et oui Nounoucat1 mais une fois qu'on l'a experimenté on sait dire pourquoi ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Octobre 2022)

Alors non non ce n'est pas interdit, il faut en avertir la PMI, et ce sont souvent des soins qui entrent dans le cadre d'un PAI. J'accepterai pour ma part.


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

pour ma part je refuse pour les raisons cité par Métal et Griselda
j'ai assisté a une séance de kiné respiratoire sur ma nièce j'ai dit plus jamais je viens...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je n' ai jamais eu cette demande est je suis assez mitigé sur le sujet 🤔
Si c est pour refaire simplement un pansement je dirais oui a condition que l infirmière passe sur un horaire précis qu on perde pas notre temps à l attendre tout le matin par exemple 

Pour des soins je dirais plus lourd je pense pas que j accepterais pour les diverses raisons que des collègues on citer


----------



## stephy2 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors moi je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de propositions et çà aurai été non d'office! Surtout pour des séances de claping. Ma fille en a déjà eu étant bébé et c'est horrible! Ma fille hurlait sur ses genoux et moi j'en pleuré et encore j'en pleure encore en vous le racontant (surtout que c'est bien du passé car maintenant elle a 19 ans). 
Je ne sais pas si en acceptant ceci, nous pouvons gérer les autres enfants ? A moins d'en avoir qu'un peut être!!
Pour d'autres soins, à voir ce que c'est mais bon je ne pense pas accepter cela!


----------

